# Emg 57/66 or Jeff Loomis Blackouts?



## Vince Caruana (Sep 13, 2018)

Plan on getting a set to replace the 81/85 in my 6 string esp ltd mh-1001. I have the 57/66 in my Hybrid C-8 and I love em. I'm curious about the JL set but demos are pretty scarce on the net besides a few on the Seymour Duncan page. Anyone have any experience with them? How do they compare? If you could, post a sample!


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 13, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> Plan on getting a set to replace the 81/85 in my 6 string esp ltd mh-1001. I have the 57/66 in my Hybrid C-8 and I love em. I'm curious about the JL set but demos are pretty scarce on the net besides a few on the Seymour Duncan page. Anyone have any experience with them? How do they compare? If you could, post a sample!




I heard that they are very similar. The JL's have a bit less bottom end is one thing i can tell and a tad bit brighter. That is what I have heard in a demo. I might get his set one day since his lead tones are just fantastic with that set. If I were you, go for it, you already have the 57/66s (I do aswell) and a new blend of pickup might give that guitar its own character. And plus if you dont like it you could return it or sell it. That is what I had to do with my pickups.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 13, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I heard that they are very similar. The JL's have a bit less bottom end is one thing i can tell and a tad bit brighter. That is what I have heard in a demo. I might get his set one day since his lead tones are just fantastic with that set. If I were you, go for it, you already have the 57/66s (I do aswell) and a new blend of pickup might give that guitar its own character. And plus if you dont like it you could return it or sell it. That is what I had to do with my pickups.



Duncan has a pretty good return policy don't they?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 13, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> Duncan has a pretty good return policy don't they?



21 days. I would say pretty fair for the most part. I think EMG's return policy is a tab better, but personally, in this situation, he should go for the JL's. I know if I am tasked with the same situation which I probably will someday, I will choose the JL's. The EMGs are great don't get me wrong, but if you have it in all of your guitars it will all start sounding the same. For some that is a priority. 

I love my actives, but I also want to diversify. That is why I strongly suggest the OP to do so aswell. His choice in the end, but it doesn't hurt to try something at practically little to no cost.


----------



## Korneo (Sep 14, 2018)

I have the same dillemma for month and found this video :



The difference is minimal so I stop thinking about it and keep my 57/66 and think about the Black Winter set.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Sep 14, 2018)

I found the difference to be more noticeable, than what that video above portrays. For one, the JL set seemed to be much higher output and tonally more balanced. To me, 57/66 wasn't that different from 81/60 in the first place. There's that certain EMG tonality underlying all of EMG's active line up. Haven't tried other Blackouts than the AHB-1 set and the JL set, but they are similarly related to each other. I went back to AHB-1 as I got them for cheap :> And the JL set has a trembucker sized bridge pickup - with a cover on - which might be difficult to mount on some guitars


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 14, 2018)

1b4n3z said:


> I found the difference to be more noticeable, than what that video above portrays. For one, the JL set seemed to be much higher output and tonally more balanced. To me, 57/66 wasn't that different from 81/60 in the first place. There's that certain EMG tonality underlying all of EMG's active line up. Haven't tried other Blackouts than the AHB-1 set and the JL set, but they are similarly related to each other. I went back to AHB-1 as I got them for cheap :> And the JL set has a trembucker sized bridge pickup - with a cover on - which might be difficult to mount on some guitars




I know for sure that cleans are waaayyyyy better than the 57/66. I might get a set of these humbuckers once I get a jackson kelly or maybe a guitar with a floyd rose for E standard. I would like to mimic Jeff's Jackson Kelly tho...







I have legit found my Jackson kelly that I love! Simplistic, but beautiful. Not sure how I feel about the red jackson logo, but I don't fucking care.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 14, 2018)

Yeah man I'm bout to buy the JL set


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 14, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> Yeah man I'm bout to buy the JL set



Make sure to make a review/videos for the pickup. Very scarce on YT.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 14, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Make sure to make a review/videos for the pickup. Very scarce on YT.


Yeah man I noticed, I don't have any good recording equipment but I'll see what I can work with.


----------



## Zoobiedood (Sep 14, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> 21 days. I would say pretty fair for the most part. I think EMG's return policy is a tab better, but personally, in this situation, he should go for the JL's.



With SD, it is an _Exchange _Policy, not return. You have 21 days, US only. Outside of the US, you have to check with the dealer you bought it from.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 14, 2018)

Zoobiedood said:


> With SD, it is an _Exchange _Policy, not return. You have 21 days, US only. Outside of the US, you have to check with the dealer you bought it from.


Went with sweetwater. They have a pretty good return policy. Honestly I don't think I would need to. We'll see.


----------



## BadSeed (Sep 27, 2018)

Keep us posted on the JL pickups!

I'm quite curious myself on these, but I'm such a cheap ass that I can't bring myself to spend the money, even though I desperately want to swap the regular blackouts in my Schecter Solo ATX for these.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 28, 2018)

BadSeed said:


> Keep us posted on the JL pickups!
> 
> I'm quite curious myself on these, but I'm such a cheap ass that I can't bring myself to spend the money, even though I desperately want to swap the regular blackouts in my Schecter Solo ATX for these.



Just put them in today. I had to get a new pickup ring for the bridge because the one I had was too small, trim the springs etc. Honestly they remind me nothing of the emg 57/66 but these JL'S are in an ESP 6 string, not a 28" scale 8 string Hybrid. The cleans on the bridge and the neck are extremely glassy sounding but we'll rounded, like a Strat with a little bit of crunch on it, way different from anything ive ever played, sounds alot lIke Aggalochs clean tone if your familiar with them. Took me a little getting used to but I really love em. The neck is real full sounding. I've never played the original blackouts but the bridge with heavy distortion reminds me of a more defined emg 81 than a 57, just more full and a little more open. Definitely a little Arch Enemy sounding, naturally lol. Some of the chords sound a little shrill/too glassy way down towards the higher frets but that very well may be me experimenting with gauges. The low end on the chugs sound nice and bassy, definitely different from the emgs.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 28, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> Just put them in today. I had to get a new pickup ring for the bridge because the one I had was too small, trim the springs etc. Honestly they remind me nothing of the emg 57/66 but these JL'S are in an ESP 6 string, not a 28" scale 8 string Hybrid. The cleans on the bridge and the neck are extremely glassy sounding but we'll rounded, like a Strat with a little bit of crunch on it, way different from anything ive ever played, sounds alot lIke Aggalochs clean tone if your familiar with them. Took me a little getting used to but I really love em. The neck is real full sounding. I've never played the original blackouts but the bridge with heavy distortion reminds me of a more defined emg 81 than a 57, just more full and a little more open. Definitely a little Arch Enemy sounding, naturally lol. Some of the chords sound a little shrill/too glassy way down towards the higher frets but that very well may be me experimenting with gauges. The low end on the chugs sound nice and bassy, definitely different from the emgs.




Interesting......

I have heard stuff from various people including that this pickup's not really good for chugging and such.

I might have to try these now to end my curiosity


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 28, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Interesting......
> 
> I have heard stuff from various people including that this pickup's not really good for chugging and such.
> 
> I might have to try these now to end my curiosity


It seems like it has less attack than an emg on the low end but I beefed up my gauges so it's hard for me to tell. It's more low mid than high mid.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 28, 2018)

Correction to myself here. Only reason the sounded glassy was because I had the pickups too high. Sorry guys being a dumb ass lol


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah man after adjusting my pickups I have no complaints. Possibly best pickups I've ever played. Cleans are excellent and the heavy tones kill. Don't have the best recording capabilities so I can't post up anything excellent but I'll try to use my girls Cannon and see how things work out.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 28, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> Yeah man after adjusting my pickups I have no complaints. Possibly best pickups I've ever played. Cleans are excellent and the heavy tones kill. Don't have the best recording capabilities so I can't post up anything excellent but I'll try to use my girls Cannon and see how things work out.




By that description I might have to hold off on the fishman fluence classics. 

How would you compare the cleans to? is the cleans good in the middle and bridge?

Any specific track you can refer to that sounds close or similar to the tones of the pickups?


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 28, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> By that description I might have to hold off on the fishman fluence classics.
> 
> How would you compare the cleans to? is the cleans good in the middle and bridge?
> 
> Any specific track you can refer to that sounds close or similar to the tones of the pickups?


They blend pretty well, the pick attack definitely does stick out. I'm not sure what you would compare them oo now that I've adjusted them. There's a solo Jeff plays with Michael Amott on youtube you can find that's pretty accurate if the cleans. Also SD has a few sound samples on their site.the bridge distorted just has more character and definition from an emg but the distorted tones for me anyway are pretty basic, nothing insanely special they just sound really good man.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Sep 28, 2018)

Is say pretty similar to this, for cleans


----------



## Vince Caruana (Oct 10, 2018)

I've had a change of heart with these, really not crazy on the clean tone. They sound great with distortion though. Looking to get my brushed black chrome EMG 81/85 set back. PM me if your interested! 6 string set.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 10, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> I've had a change of heart with these, really not crazy on the clean tone. They sound great with distortion though. Looking to get my brushed black chrome EMG 81/85 set back. PM me if your interested! 6 string set.



what don't you like about them? Seemed like you liked them, or either I misinterpreted


----------



## Vince Caruana (Oct 11, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> what don't you like about them? Seemed like you liked them, or either I misinterpreted



I love them with distortion but the cleans are really glassy sounding, like they have an almost low gain crunch tone kind of going on in the pre amp. It's hard to describe. I did love them at first but I'm a pretty indecisive person. Just sold the set I previously had in there too lol.


----------



## Vince Caruana (Oct 15, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> what don't you like about them? Seemed like you liked them, or either I misinterpreted



Hey man I was having some cable issues. I've had the same ones for years without any problems, guess I just never noticed with my other guitars till I put these in. Sorry to misinform you man, I like em alot. I don't have that issue on cleans anymore, I definitely don't have an issue with the chugging. Definitely darker and fuller sounding than the EMGs. They sound kind of similar distorted to the other blackouts I've heard. Not tryin to beat a dead horse man figuered I'd give you my final judgment on em. I'd def try a set man, sorry for fuckin with yah!


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 15, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> Hey man I was having some cable issues. I've had the same ones for years without any problems, guess I just never noticed with my other guitars till I put these in. Sorry to misinform you man, I like em alot. I don't have that issue on cleans anymore, I definitely don't have an issue with the chugging. Definitely darker and fuller sounding than the EMGs. They sound kind of similar distorted to the other blackouts I've heard. Not tryin to beat a dead horse man figuered I'd give you my final judgment on em. I'd def try a set man, sorry for fuckin with yah!




I will definitely throw em in a guitar! Just got to find the right one.

Also thanks for the correction


----------



## Vince Caruana (Oct 16, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I will definitely throw em in a guitar! Just got to find the right one.
> 
> Also thanks for the correction



Np man


----------



## Vince Caruana (Oct 16, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I will definitely throw em in a guitar! Just got to find the right one.
> 
> Also thanks for the correction



They look awesome in this mh-1001 deluxe


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Oct 16, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> They look awesome in this mh-1001 deluxe
> View attachment 64588




Maybe I might swap em for my EMG Het Set. Although I am really liking that set, would be bad to try out the other set I was considering throwing in there. I kind of want to get a Jackon USA Kelly to throw in there for that JL vibe


----------

